# Lowes Kobalt sprayers?



## jarin12ga (May 26, 2012)

I must say they feel is higher quality than the wallboard brand hopper pro?The springs feels stronger and just solid as hell.I really never had a problem with my wallboard brand gun,it spray's nice ceilings.The spring and insides fail about every 2 years.The piston in they gun keeps getting stuck.Even after oil Now!!I don't fix them because it's paid for itself a 1000 times by then and just want new.Anyway's there where complaints about the Kobalt guns online?Where the neck meets the gun??It always falls off and texture spills everywhere.But mine feels solid!!I think they fixed this issue?Any feedback??I do LOTs of spray with my business!!!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Lots of spray? Graco RTX 1500


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

jarin12ga said:


> I must say they feel is higher quality than the wallboard brand hopper pro?The springs feels stronger and just solid as hell.I really never had a problem with my wallboard brand gun,it spray's nice ceilings.The spring and insides fail about every 2 years.The piston in they gun keeps getting stuck.Even after oil Now!!I don't fix them because it's paid for itself a 1000 times by then and just want new.Anyway's there where complaints about the Kobalt guns online?Where the neck meets the gun??It always falls off and texture spills everywhere.But mine feels solid!!I think they fixed this issue?Any feedback??I do LOTs of spray with my business!!!


I tried one in 2007 took it back that day for the stupid rubber collar that connected the bucket to the gun, like you mentioned it would not stay connected.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

jarin12ga said:


> I must say they feel is higher quality than the wallboard brand hopper pro?The springs feels stronger and just solid as hell.I really never had a problem with my wallboard brand gun,it spray's nice ceilings.The spring and insides fail about every 2 years.The piston in they gun keeps getting stuck.Even after oil Now!!I don't fix them because it's paid for itself a 1000 times by then and just want new.Anyway's there where complaints about the Kobalt guns online?Where the neck meets the gun??It always falls off and texture spills everywhere.But mine feels solid!!I think they fixed this issue?Any feedback??I do LOTs of spray with my business!!!


Try oiling your hopper using Pam cooking spray. Ever since switching I haven't had a gun stick on me yet.


----------



## jarin12ga (May 26, 2012)

*Oils?*

I got the old wallboard texture pro spraying again ,by blowing compressed air through it.After I took off the back bolt.It just had so much crap built up inside.It was beyond any kind of oil!!The New collar on the Kobalt is a harder material than what they used to use!!!I think it's going to work out well?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

My Kraft hopper works pretty well. The handle will stick a bit but I spray it down with some silicone spray and all is well.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

my walboard sprayer is sticky, i bought the one with the black collar (took it back) i just unstick the walboard everyday.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

*rubber collar*



Workaholic said:


> I tried one in 2007 took it back that day for the stupid rubber collar that connected the bucket to the gun, like you mentioned it would not stay connected.


ditto


----------

